
Effectiveness of surgical masks against influenza bioaerosols (2013) - philshem
https://drive.google.com/file/d/11oQ2EkT7WYzZqC6BYrklRa-Tw2pz5KN9/view
======
philshem
> Live influenza virus was measurable from the air behind all surgical masks
> tested. The data indicate that a surgical mask will reduce exposure to
> aerosolised in- fectious influenza virus; reductions ranged from 1.1- to
> 55-fold (average 6-fold), depending on the design of the mask.

